
US dropped record number of bombs on Afghanistan last year - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jan/28/us-afghanistan-war-bombs-2019
======
yesenadam
"Warplanes dropped 7,423 bombs and other munitions, the most since Pentagon
began keeping track in 2006"

